

Any tech startups we can meet with today for coffee? - reliablereef

Hey guys, we&#x27;re a startup from Irvine, CA up in Silicon Valley for the day. We would love to meet and network with startups up here while we&#x27;re still here! We are developing a cloud based monitoring and control platform and system for sustainable aquaculture. We were just up here talking to the Monterey aquarium. Let me know if you want to meet! Yousif@ReliableReef.com
======
andymoe
You should go talk to the guy that runs an aquaponics program near West
Oakland BART.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IryIOyPfTE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IryIOyPfTE)

Dude is amazing. My mother took a really interesting Saturday class from him.

~~~
reliablereef
Can you please forward me his contact info? Thanks :)

~~~
andymoe
[http://www.kijanigrows.com/contact-us/](http://www.kijanigrows.com/contact-
us/)

------
fuJiin
Try downloading Weave (think Tinder for Professional Networking). There are
tons of awesome entrepreneurs and investors looking to network on the app.

[http://weave.in/app](http://weave.in/app)

[full disclosure: I'm one of the founders]

~~~
reliablereef
Downloading it now! Would you like to meet up with us for some coffee? Pick
the best coffee place in town!

~~~
zealoustiger
Hey Yousif - Brian here (another founder at Weave). Today is a bit booked, but
if you can swing by Philz on 4th and berry, I have an open slot from 5-5:30.
Hit me if that works. brian@weave.in

~~~
reliablereef
Hey Brian, just emailed you. We are on our way, however we wont be able to be
there until 5:30 or so

